# Insecticide



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

I recently found out that the landlord is going to spray the apartment with insecticide tomorrow. Luckily, Angel will be staying with my grandparents starting tonight. I live with my parents in their apartment so I don't really have a choice in whether or not pesticide can be used.

How long should Angel stay at my grandparents' house?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd leave Angel at your grandparents' house for at least three days/nights after the apartment has been sprayed.

Be sure to air the apartment out completely before bringing your baby back home.*


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for the answer. 

Now, the only problem I have is getting him into his travel cage so I can get him to my grandparents' house. He isn't used to the cage and he's not really hand tamed.

I put in some millet and his favorite toy near it. I also tried to catch him, but I really don't like doing that. If the ride is only a few minutes long, should I bother with the travel cage? It's the prevue flight cage that is tall and has a plastic bottom.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

You can leave your bird in his normal cage for the short car ride, if you can have the cage buckled in securely so it won’t move around. Also remove all swings and dangling toys etc. so they have no way of hitting your bird with the swaying motion of the car. Make sure there’s no breeze from the heater or A/C blowing directly in the cage and that the car is a comfortable temperature and if your budgie is the nervous type, you may want to cover the back, sides and top of the cage to help him feel more secure (leaving the front uncovered). Talk to him throughout the journey as your familiar voice will help keep him calm. You said it’s a short journey, so I’m sure everything will be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

Blingy said:


> You can leave your bird in his normal cage for the short car ride, if you can have the cage buckled in securely so it won't move around. Also remove all swings and dangling toys etc. so they have no way of hitting your bird with the swaying motion of the car. Make sure there's no breeze from the heater or A/C blowing directly in the cage and that the car is a comfortable temperature and if your budgie is the nervous type, you may want to cover the back, sides and top of the cage to help him feel more secure (leaving the front uncovered). Talk to him throughout the journey as your familiar voice will help keep him calm. You said it's a short journey, so I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up catching him and putting him in his travel cage, which turned out to be a good thing because I had to turn the cage on it's side in order to get it to fit. He wasn't happy with being caught and tried to bite my fingers, but I was wearing gloves so I couldn't feel it.

He settled down once he was in the travel cage and made a few peeps.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Budgies are usually very forgiving, especially if they know the person, and you might even find your relationship while at your grandparents house may be closer. That said, he'll likely be more uncomfortable for a while after you return, if you move an open hand near or in his cage. He'll recover with some extra attention from you, with some millet. Moving him was very important regarding the pesticide, and you did the right thing in moving him.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Glad to hear you safely got him to his temporary house. You’re right to have moved him to his travel cage rather than keep him in his large cage flipped on its side. He might be a bit unsettled with the unfamiliar new surroundings but spend as much time talking to him as you can and he’ll be fine. If he isn’t acting like his happy self, leave a tv or radio on for him whenever he has to be left alone during the daytime. Good luck with the journey home again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

Blingy said:


> Glad to hear you safely got him to his temporary house. You're right to have moved him to his travel cage rather than keep him in his large cage flipped on its side. He might be a bit unsettled with the unfamiliar new surroundings but spend as much time talking to him as you can and he'll be fine. If he isn't acting like his happy self, leave a tv or radio on for him whenever he has to be left alone during the daytime. Good luck with the journey home again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had the time to visit him but I got my grandparents to keep him company, and told them to put on some music for him. He gets to come home soon and I'm not looking forward to grabbing him but it has to be done.

My grandmother told me that he got excited once he heard my voice over the phone.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m glad your little man is doing well at grandmas and getting attention. When I had to grab my birds to take the to the vet back when I first got them, I was worried it’d make them scared of me and cause damage but I was told by a very smart member here that if you use a towel or a glove, the bird will most likely not associate the hand with grabbing it, just the towel/glove. In my case at least, this was correct. My birds were a bit wary for the next few days but I’m sure that was because of the whole experience and not just being grabbed. As you said, it’s something that has to be done so all you can do is try to make it as stress free as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

Blingy said:


> I'm glad your little man is doing well at grandmas and getting attention. When I had to grab my birds to take the to the vet back when I first got them, I was worried it'd make them scared of me and cause damage but I was told by a very smart member here that if you use a towel or a glove, the bird will most likely not associate the hand with grabbing it, just the towel/glove. In my case at least, this was correct. My birds were a bit wary for the next few days but I'm sure that was because of the whole experience and not just being grabbed. As you said, it's something that has to be done so all you can do is try to make it as stress free as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He escaped his cage while I was trying to get him into his travel cage to bring him home and it took an hour just to get him. He is really good at flying and avoiding towels and hands. He was upset with being grabbed but it was for his own good.

Once I took him home and put him in his cage he started cooing at his toy.

He has a vet appointment next week. I hope he doesn't slip pass me like this night.

Also, I have used gloves because of that reason, and because I don't want to release him by accident because he bit me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took your Angel to your grandparents to ensure his health and safety.

I know you're happy to have him back home safe and sound, now.

Best wishes with the upcoming vet appointment.*


----------

